# Air Frying from Frozen  (Fish & Pizza)



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

*Air Frying from Frozen  (Fish & Pizza)*​


Feeling worse than usual, so I made a couple of Easy meals from Frozen.
This is also about the last time using My #360 Air Fryer, before it gets Semi-Retired.
I don't think I ever made My own Fish Sandwich before, so I gotta try this!!
So I put 6 Frozen Battered Fish Fillets in my #360 Crisper Basket, and set it @400° for 30 minutes.
I checked at 22 minutes, and they were all over 180°, so I removed them.
Then I put a good amount of Kraft Sandwich Spread on a couple rolls, because I’ve been using that with Breaded Fish for about 40 years. 
It makes Great Tartar Sauce---My Favorite.
I put 2 Fillets in each roll & the other 2 on the side to help with the Fish to Bread Ratio.
The next Night I put a French Bread Pizza in the #360 Crisper Basket @ 390° for 20 Minutes.
The first one was done in 12 minutes, so I took it out & started a second one while I ate the first one.
The second one was done before I was finished with the first one, So I plated it and sat down to rest & eat.

These were a Great Pair of Lazy Restful meals.

Bear


Six Small Sandwich size Battered Fish Fillets in my #360 Crisper Basket:







All Done & ready to remove:






Kraft Sandwich Spread on both halves of each Roll:






Two Fillets in each Fish Sammy:






Bear's Supper of 2 Fish Sammies, with the other 2 Fillets on the side to help with the Bread to Fish Ratio:






Next Night Some French Bread Pizza:






First one's done (Bottom), and Second one ready to go in (Top):






Second Pizza done, before I'm done eating the First one. I love these French Bread Pizzas!!


----------



## kilo charlie (May 1, 2021)

Air fryers are such great tools... I've used mine for everything from hard boiled eggs to even good a steak in mine once! Looks good!


----------



## kilo charlie (May 1, 2021)

Silly double post!


----------



## sawhorseray (May 1, 2021)

Looks great John, nice piece of work, Like! Hope you get to feeling a little real soon. RAY


----------



## smokerjim (May 1, 2021)

Looks tasty bear, hope ya get feeling better.


----------



## chopsaw (May 1, 2021)

Get that fish a lot here . Makes for some good quick meals . Sandwich or tacos . 
Nice eats !


----------



## gary s (May 1, 2021)

Looks Tasty, Air Fryer to the Rescue !!  I'm thinking a lot of these Youngsters don't understand not feeling good enough to fire up the grill or smoker.. Some days you do good just to get out of bed.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (May 1, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Air fryers are such great tools... I've used mine for everything from hard boiled eggs to even good a steak in mine once! Looks good!




Thank You Charlie!!
Yup, the first one I got was that round black thing, called "XL" It's a Great Tool, made well, and everything, but you can't put much in it at one time, like a small bunch of Fries, or 2 or 3 Chicken Thighs, or 5 Hot Dogs. 
Then I got the #360 Air Fryer, which had a lot more room, and a couple racks to spread food out. It does a lot of Great Stuff, but I didn't like the Rotisserie, because there wasn't enough room between the Spit & the Heating element, and it rotated screwed up. It stopped on every revolution, then jerked forward to catch up.  The light in the screen quit working too. The thing is a little on the flimsy side.
Now I got the "Ninja Foodi SmartXL Grill", and so far this does everything the others do, but this does it better. It's a Grill & an Air Fryer, and you can run it on Time, or Stick the "Smart" Sensor in the meat, and let it tell you when it's ready to flip, rest, and when it's done.  I'm liking it more every time I use it.
And Thanks for the Like, Charlie.

Bear


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 1, 2021)

OK you have me hunger for those fish sandwiches now!  Looks tasty.


----------



## Winterrider (May 1, 2021)

Looks great. Use to have the frozen fish all the time. They are actually quite good. Ever since I got into fishing heavily, I have never purchased again. If I do, it means I'm not doing my job at putting supper on the table


----------



## MJB05615 (May 1, 2021)

All looks good John.  I was using those Fish Fillets a lot for a long time last year, then I got tired of them.  Now after seeing this post, I'm thinking of getting some tomorrow, lol.  The last time I had them, we didn't have an air fryer, now we do, so it's more likely I'll be going early tomorrow to get some.  The Mrs. loves French Bread Pizza too.  Hope you feel better my friend.


----------



## Steve H (May 2, 2021)

Looks good Bear!  I use my 360 for both of those too. It gets the fish breading/batter nice and crunchy.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks great John, nice piece of work, Like! Hope you get to feeling a little real soon. RAY



Thank You Ray!!
With me it's kind of an off & on thing. Feeling better, then worse, then better.
Gotta Mow today, if it doesn't rain too much.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks tasty bear, hope ya get feeling better.




Thank You Jim!!
Appreciate That!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Get that fish a lot here . Makes for some good quick meals . Sandwich or tacos .
> Nice eats !




Thank You Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (May 3, 2021)

I'm beginning to think its a working retirement for the air fryer......I keep seeing "last post with the air fryer..." post.  LOL. Those dang air fryers are just too handy. Good looking sammies.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2021)

gary s said:


> Looks Tasty, Air Fryer to the Rescue !!  I'm thinking a lot of these Youngsters don't understand not feeling good enough to fire up the grill or smoker.. Some days you do good just to get out of bed.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Exactly---I always make it out of bed, but then it's get washed up, get weighed, take My BP & all my Pills. Then it's 2 Eggs & Toast, and my Recliner for awhile.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> OK you have me hunger for those fish sandwiches now!  Looks tasty.




Thank You Brian!!
I would eat Fish more often, but Mrs Bear won't eat it, so I'd have to eat alone.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Looks great. Use to have the frozen fish all the time. They are actually quite good. Ever since I got into fishing heavily, I have never purchased again. If I do, it means I'm not doing my job at putting supper on the table



Thank You Rider!!
That's the way I used to be, but it's not even safe for me to go fishing any more.
If I get any fresh caught fish, they're from Bear Jr.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> All looks good John.  I was using those Fish Fillets a lot for a long time last year, then I got tired of them.  Now after seeing this post, I'm thinking of getting some tomorrow, lol.  The last time I had them, we didn't have an air fryer, now we do, so it's more likely I'll be going early tomorrow to get some.  The Mrs. loves French Bread Pizza too.  Hope you feel better my friend.




Thank You Mike!!
Yup, these Air Fryers & this Ninja changed my menu a lot.
I was never much for Chicken, until Air Fryers, and Fries & Fish & Sausages are just Crazy good coming out of the toys I've gotten used to using.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Looks good Bear!  I use my 360 for both of those too. It gets the fish breading/batter nice and crunchy.




Thank You Steve!!
Yes it does that nicely!!
Appreciate that!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I'm beginning to think its a working retirement for the air fryer......I keep seeing "last post with the air fryer..." post.  LOL. Those dang air fryers are just too handy. Good looking sammies.
> Jim




Thank You Jim!!!
LOL---I know what you mean. My camera downloading doesn't keep up very good, and these leftover cooks keep turning up, but I actually did them before I said "Last One". I'm pretty sure that's all of them now, so from here forward they should all be either Ninja or Sous Vide----Plus My Son got me a new Grill Grate for my Weber "Q", so I can use that when I can make it out there. And hopefully I can manage to get to my Smoker a time or two also.
Thanks for noticing, Jim!! 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2021)

normanaj
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2021)

kruizer
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## JLeonard (May 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Jim!!!
> LOL---I know what you mean. My camera downloading doesn't keep up very good, and these leftover cooks keep turning up, but I actually did them before I said "Last One". I'm pretty sure that's all of them now, so from here forward they should all be either Ninja or Sous Vide----Plus My Son got me a new Grill Grate for my Weber "Q", so I can use that when I can make it out there. And hopefully I can manage to get to my Smoker a time or two also.
> Thanks for noticing, Jim!!
> 
> Bear


I got a new gadget from Amazon yesterday....A Hamilton Beach Breakfast sandwich maker. Makes like egg McMuffins with it. Gave it a quick run thru last night for this mornings work breakfast. I'll do a full run down/review on it when I get a day off. 
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I got a new gadget from Amazon yesterday....A Hamilton Beach Breakfast sandwich maker. Makes like egg McMuffins with it. Gave it a quick run thru last night for this mornings work breakfast. I'll do a full run down/review on it when I get a day off.
> Jim




Cool, Jim!!
I like those Sammy Makers!!
If I was still working, I'd jump at one of them real quick!!
You should Love that !!

Bear


----------

